# Homage to Steve



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

For all of you who hold special thoughts for our networking guru, who is currently out of the Country but still in our hearts.

Please only post positive and homage fuelled thoughts and feelings ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

now, this could get nasty!! supposing one gets more cred than the other??? Cos I love em both!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> now, this could get nasty!! supposing one gets more cred than the other??? Cos I love em both!!
> 
> Jo xx


you posted the same comment on both!!!!! .... We moderate them so we can delete them if necessary!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... and what about all the other lovely men on the forum, Zimtony, Sharlack, even Shawn!??? and all those others who's names escape cos I'm blonde!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Cos I love em both!!
> 
> Jo xx


Oooh now I understand who the other one is!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, this is the place whereby those who have been helped by steve can come and post their stories and thank. I'll post mine in a while, cos he has helped me

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well, this is the place whereby those who have been helped by steve can come and post their stories and thank. I'll post mine in a while, cos he has helped me
> 
> Jo xxxx


The thread werent done to annoy or upset anyone ... they were in response to some questions and comments on previous posts ..... suppose Steve and Xtreme are old hats on here (in the nicest possible way!) and do help a lot of people ... a way of showing appreciated .... for Xtreme just to keep telling him he is a poppet (as he prefers us to think hes a rottweiller)!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I remember when I met Steve in that grubby truckstop!

The air was electric!

I was nervous.....I was taking a chance! But you take a chance getting up in the morning, crossing the street or sticking your face in a fan!

Like a midget at an urinal, I was going to have to keep on my toes.

The first thing he said was...."could I interest you in a nightcap"? Obviously I declined as I don't wear them!

I asked him if he had female companionship with him? He told me...."No it's the same old story. Boy finds girl, boy loses girl, girl finds boy, boy forgets girl, boy remembers girl, girls dies in a tragic blimp accident over the Mar Menor during a wifebeating festival".

Chicas (and a couple of Chicos) swooned! I was overawed in his precence! The phone rang, Steve just said "[email protected] Off Obama....I'm busy".

I was in the presence of a legend, a hero.....and an icon for the Viagra generation.

He gave me strategic business advice, the personal phone numbers of Bill Gates, George Clooney, and Paul Daniels.....my future was assured.

When he left the truckstop.....dogs howled, grown men burst into tears, lost WWII Japanese soldiers threw themselves on their swords, and a travelling troupe of performing penguins spontaneously combusted across the carpark!

A life defining experience.....and one I'm highly unlikely to forget.

So....have you been Steve Hall-ed yet?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve-Hall-ed

Well I was reading Steves posts on here before I actually took the plunge and joined up ..... he was ever present, informative, knowledgeable and had a list of contacts that British Telecom would have been proud of!

Im still waiting for him to purchase me a cup of coffee as promised some time ago .... but since he left for colder climes that invite seems a long way off ,,,,,, 

I feel linked to him in a similar way one might consider a siamese twin feels a link .... in that he has some Yorkshire blood in him and that in itself is good enough for me! 

I look forward to many more cyber contacts and an eventual face to face meet . although I draw the line at a truckstop! Im much more discerning that that Xtreme!

Sue :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Out of the country? I thought he was in Torrevieja?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Out of the country? I thought he was in Torrevieja?!


Not at the moment Hurricane - he is in a not so sunny ... and very wet part of Europe!

Read a couple of his recent posts where he tells all ...... hoping to see him back here soon!

Sue


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Not at the moment Hurricane - he is in a not so sunny ... and very wet part of Europe!
> 
> Read a couple of his recent posts where he tells all ...... hoping to see him back here soon!
> 
> Sue


Wales??????


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Wales??????


 I believe he is in Sweden or somewhere similar! Maybe not quite so wet and cloudy as Wales but the language is just as hard for me to understand! lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> Out of the country? I thought he was in Torrevieja?!


That _is_ out of the country


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> That _is_ out of the country


hee hee hee  lane:


----------

